# Titus Endor



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Its been ages since I've read Eisenhorn and my friend has borrowed my copy for like a year now so I can't check myself. After reading the first Hammer and Bolter I couldn't really remember much about the character. I know that he was apart of the inquisitor team that attacked the traitor inquisitor and I know from the short story that he was Eisenhorns old friend. But how did he end up so disgraced and what are the circumstances that ruined his friendship with Eisenhorn.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

From what I gathered it was the cerebral worms that caused him to break down, but it says he transferred Ordos to keep an eye on Eisenhorn, that may have caused the rift. I really enjoyed the new addition, to be in a condition of dementia is a far more chilling end than is normally featured in series like this. Very well written too.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

He was spying on Eisenhorn for the Ordo Malleus (he made a questionable decision at some point and Malleus were able to pressure/blackmail him into working for them) and Eisenhorn found out. Best mates no more.

Then Eisenhorn goes off the grid, leaving Endor unable to ever make up for his betrayal.
So, his own weakness got him into trouble, to get out of it he had to betray his best friend, someone he clearly had deep-seated issues with anyway (a rivalry about who was better that only Endor appeared to care about) and then he couldn't prove to Eisenhorn (and himself) that he really was a good guy by making up for it.

Cue self-hating downward spiral, enter mindworms, exit Titus Endor.


----------

